# Cyberpunk. Interest?



## Mannfred (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello again my fellow Roleplayers.

Now a teaser trailer for a (very long) upcoming video game, called 




and instantly I was transported back to my childhood reading all the cyberpunk graphic novels, the Pen and Paper game Cyberpunk 2020, so many beaaaautiful Roleplayt.

So I have a proposition: a Cyberpunk 2020-adapted-for-forum RP.

Now we have huge potential problems here, which can be overcome, it just requires effort.

1) C 2020 is not a warhammer IP, this means everyone will have to acquire (on the net for free) a rulebook and have read it, and have a good understanding of the lore too.

2) C 2020 is hugely complicated and involves multi-faceted secret orginisations, gangs, alt-secs, mega-corps and neo-corps. I'll need ideally three people to help/co-organise. Three people who *are garunteed* not to drop out on me half way through the RP and will need to not be totally new to RP'ing.

3) C 2020 is brutal, brutally brutal. In this game single bullets dismember you, kill you, maim you. If you're standing in the open and someone shoots, statistically you've got around 80% of one of the above effects happening. If you don't want to be creating new characters left right and centre, everyone who's playing is going to have to be sharp and know their rules and how to play.

4) I'm extremely, extremely worried about people dropping out this RP. Most RP's have the inevitable drop outs, and this is going to take so much effort that I don't want it to die a lack of posting...

5) This will require a lot of prior planning and preparation (prevents poor performance), so although this thread is now up. Don't expect anything for a few months.


Looking at the above, it almost seems that this RP is destined never to happen, but I have a dream, a dream where this Roleplay is played by the entire forum, and loved. For C 2020 may be one of the best Roleplaying systems ever created!

So... who's interested?


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

I'm going through the lore before I decide if I want in, if that's ok with you.
I would like to know if I'll like it before committing.

Could you reserve a slot in the meantime?


----------



## Mannfred (Jul 25, 2011)

Sure thing. I don't need to reserve slots per se because the more people we get joining, the more alt-cults or neocorps I can just add.


----------



## Capussa (Jun 22, 2012)

Looks cool, I need to have a review of the setting & rules before I can commit, will let you know


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i played Cybrpunk and shadowrun religiously for over four years, but will have to refresh my memory on it again as it has been a while,


----------



## Therizza (Jul 29, 2010)

I would be interested. I believe I was reading some sort of NPC fluff from this back in the 90s as a kid in California, and one line stuck with me to this day "When anyone asks why I need armor piercing rounds, I say 'What if a burglar is hiding behind my fridge?'". 

With that in mind, I'd love to join this, would have to do the research of course, but count me in.


----------

